# Audacious e ogg [RISOLTO]

## Peach

Problema che ho riscontrato quando per la prima volta ho provato ad ascoltare un file ogg (è un ogg vbr se nn vado errato).

Audacious è compilato con:

```
# equery uses audacious

[ Searching for packages matching audacious... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf  ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-sound/audacious-0.1.2 ]

 U I

 + + aac     : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 + + alsa    : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - esd     : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 + + flac    : Adds support for the flac audio codec

 - - gnome   : Adds GNOME support

 - - lirc    : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 + + mmx     : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 - - modplug : Build with modplug support

 + + mp3     : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + nls     : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + oss     : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 + + sdl     : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - sid     : Build with SID (Commodore 64 Audio) support

 - - sndfile : Adds support for libsndfile

 + + vorbis  : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + wma     : Build with WMA (Windows Media Audio) support
```

quindi -teoricamente- il formato dovrebbe essere supportato...

qualcuno?

----------

## Onip

A me gli .ogg con audacious vanno benone. Ti posto un po' di info

```
Hal9000 ~ # eix -Ic vorbis

[I] media-libs/libvorbis (1.1.0): the Ogg Vorbis sound file format library

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis (0.8.11): plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-sound/vorbis-tools (1.0.1): tools for using the Ogg Vorbis sound file format

Hal9000 ~ # emerge -pv audacious

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/audacious-0.2.2  +aac +alsa -esd +flac +gnome -jack -lirc +mmx -modplug +mp3 +musepack +nls +oss -sid -sndfile +vorbis +wma 3,192 kB
```

Uso audacious ~x86

----------

## Peach

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Uso audacious ~x86

 

infatti ho il timore che la versione stabile abbia qualche problemuccio di quel tipo (l'unico problema che ho trovato in realtà).

----------

## Onip

in realtà prima avevo la stabile, ma di ogg non ne avevo provati. poi, per curiosità (speravo avessero messo uno "shoutcast browser" alla bmpx), ho messo la ~. Comunque non sembra avere problemi questa versione.

Byez

----------

## Peach

niente da fare... ho aggiornato alla versione 0.2.2 ma non vuole leggere i file .ogg

le flag usate sono:

```
# equery uses audacious

[ Searching for packages matching audacious... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                     ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-sound/audacious-0.2.2 ]

 U I

 + + aac      : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 + + alsa     : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - esd      : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 + + flac     : Adds support for the flac audio codec

 - - gnome    : Adds GNOME support

 - - jack     : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - lirc     : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 + + mmx      : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 - - modplug  : Build with modplug support

 + + mp3      : Add support for reading mp3 files

 - - musepack : Build with musepack support

 + + nls      : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + oss      : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 - - sid      : Build with SID (Commodore 64 Audio) support

 - - sndfile  : Adds support for libsndfile

 + + vorbis   : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + wma      : Build with WMA (Windows Media Audio) support
```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma nelle preferenze di audacious gli ogg sono abilitati vero?

----------

## Peach

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma nelle preferenze di audacious gli ogg sono abilitati vero?

 

si

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Boh io con gli ogg non ho problemi. versione 0.2.2 con queste USE:

```
equery uses audacious

[ Searching for packages matching audacious... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf  ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-sound/audacious-0.2.2 ]

 U I

 + + aac      : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 + + alsa     : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 + + esd      : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 + + flac     : Adds support for the flac audio codec

 + + gnome    : Adds GNOME support

 - - jack     : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - lirc     : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 + + mmx      : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 + + modplug  : Build with modplug support

 + + mp3      : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + musepack : Build with musepack support

 + + nls      : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - oss      : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 - - sid      : Build with SID (Commodore 64 Audio) support

 - - sndfile  : Adds support for libsndfile

 + + vorbis   : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + wma      : Build with WMA (Windows Media Audio) support

```

----------

## Peach

riporto alla luce questo thread visto che ho scoperto che non è un problema di audacious, ma della mia demenza senile. 

La cosa divertente è che xmms non si basa sull'estensione dei file, quindi avendo rinominato in ogg alcuni mp3, xmms li leggeva tranquillamente, mentre audacious no, basandosi esclusivamente sull'estensione...

----------

## Onip

che sia ora di una vacanza  :Question: 

----------

## Peach

 *Onip wrote:*   

> che sia ora di una vacanza 

 

si, per il resto dei miei giorni  :Smile: 

----------

## GiRa

Nelle opzioni dei plugin media puoi dirgli di basarsi sul contenuto.

----------

## Peach

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Nelle opzioni dei plugin media puoi dirgli di basarsi sul contenuto.

 

non la trovo mica questa opzione

----------

## GiRa

Devi guardare nel singolo plugin mp3.

----------

## Peach

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Devi guardare nel singolo plugin mp3.

 

guarda sotto Plugins->Media->MPEG Audio Plugin non c'è niente

----------

## Luca89

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*   Devi guardare nel singolo plugin mp3. 
> 
> guarda sotto Plugins->Media->MPEG Audio Plugin non c'è niente

 

Da me c'è, nella scheda "Decoder" in basso.

----------

## Peach

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Da me c'è, nella scheda "Decoder" in basso.

 

 :Laughing:  zero di zero!

----------

## Luca89

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Da me c'è, nella scheda "Decoder" in basso. 
> 
>  zero di zero!

 

mah, strano, che versione usi?

----------

## Peach

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> mah, strano, che versione usi?

 

0.2.3

----------

## Luca89

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   mah, strano, che versione usi? 
> 
> 0.2.3

 

Ah ecco, io ho la 0.1.2.

----------

